

Facebook hires Sony, iPhone hacker GeoHot - radicaldreamer
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/faster-forward/post/report-facebook-hires-playstation-hacker-george-hotz/2011/06/27/AGt0o1nH_blog.html?tid=sm_twitter_washingtonpost

======
jeggers5
He was bound to get snapped up quickly by some company or another, it was just
a matter of time. Being arrested was the best thing that happend to his
carrear!

